# 12 y/o DS having trouble peeing ?



## nicolewil233 (May 24, 2019)

I’m at wits end right now. To sum it up briefly, my son came to me like last year saying that he was having trouble peeing and that it wouldn’t all come out. I was concerned that it was a UTI so I booked an appointment. Turns out that wasn’t it. According to our family physician he couldn’t tell any signs of a UTI or other kind of infection. So I was relieved a bit but still concerned since my son says the problem has gotten worse. 

I started trying to look into it myself. I actually watched him pee to try to figure it out and like he said it’s just a trickle and it takes forever. One thing that caught my eye is that his penis is unusually very long. I called up a urologist and he said it’s possible that due to puberty and genital growth that he’s got a tight urethra that causes him trouble. I asked him what kind of solutions there were to that and he said there are none other than waiting and hoping it resolves itself. 

I’m not willing to just wait around and hope his issue fixes itself. I’ve tried doing more research and I can’t really find anything about this kind of thing. Does anybody here have any kind of advice for this issue? If so it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## grays_mom (Sep 26, 2007)

This sounds potentially worrisome. Older men who have enlarged prostates (obviously not your son's issue) and reduced flow often cannot often empty their bladder completely. This results in bladder stones over time as the retained urine forms crystals. I'm not trying to scare you, but encourage you to consult someone.


----------



## nicolewil233 (May 24, 2019)

grays_mom said:


> This sounds potentially worrisome. Older men who have enlarged prostates (obviously not your son's issue) and reduced flow often cannot often empty their bladder completely. This results in bladder stones over time as the retained urine forms crystals. I'm not trying to scare you, but encourage you to consult someone.


Yes that is pretty scary to think about. All I could get on the phone was that it's probably a tight urethra. They said this can fix itself over time but there's not really much else to be done. I think they need to look at other potential causes before they come to that conclusion


----------



## kathymuggle (Jul 25, 2012)

called up a urologist?

I would take him to a urologist. No self diagnosing.


----------



## JHardy (Jun 22, 2015)

nicolewil233 said:


> I'm at wits end right now. To sum it up briefly, my son came to me like last year saying that he was having trouble peeing and that it wouldn't all come out. I was concerned that it was a UTI so I booked an appointment. Turns out that wasn't it. According to our family physician he couldn't tell any signs of a UTI or other kind of infection. So I was relieved a bit but still concerned since my son says the problem has gotten worse.
> 
> I started trying to look into it myself. I actually watched him pee to try to figure it out and like he said it's just a trickle and it takes forever. One thing that caught my eye is that his penis is unusually very long. I called up a urologist and he said it's possible that due to puberty and genital growth that he's got a tight urethra that causes him trouble. I asked him what kind of solutions there were to that and he said there are none other than waiting and hoping it resolves itself.
> 
> I'm not willing to just wait around and hope his issue fixes itself. I've tried doing more research and I can't really find anything about this kind of thing. Does anybody here have any kind of advice for this issue? If so it would be greatly appreciated.


I agree with kathymuggle above, I would find a urologist and make an appointment for him. If this problem is bad enough that a 12 year old boy is ok with his mom being in the bathroom with him and seeing his penis, it needs to be looked at. Penis size shouldn't have anything to do with it. Boys and men with penises of all lengths function without this sort of issue. Specifically, you probably want to take him to a Pediatric Urologist. They're going to be a bit more specialized and focused on urological/genital issues in boys under 18. The down-side is that, depending on where you live, you may have to travel farther to find one. But that's where I would start.


----------



## nicolewil233 (May 24, 2019)

[/QUOTE] 
I agree with kathymuggle above, I would find a urologist and make an appointment for him. If this problem is bad enough that a 12 year old boy is ok with his mom being in the bathroom with him and seeing his penis, it needs to be looked at. Penis size shouldn't have anything to do with it. Boys and men with penises of all lengths function without this sort of issue. Specifically, you probably want to take him to a Pediatric Urologist. They're going to be a bit more specialized and focused on urological/genital issues in boys under 18. The down-side is that, depending on where you live, you may have to travel farther to find one. But that's where I would start.[/QUOTE]

Yes I agree this problem is pretty serious if he was willing to bring it up and try to let me help him despite the embarrassment I'm sure he felt. Although I did raise him to not keep problems hidden from me so I'm glad he's taking my advice.

I feel kind of silly for thinking penis size might be part of it. It just seemed that way to me because it was quite long and he had to squeeze his pee out by pulling on it.

I realize phone advice isn't worth jack really so Ive been looking into pediatric urologists like you've said. Unfortunately there's only a few and they're quite far so I might try to see a regular urologist instead first and get a second opinion from the pediatrician if problems persist.


----------



## RiseCist (Jul 9, 2019)

Hope to hear the end of the story


----------



## nicolewil233 (May 24, 2019)

RiseCist said:


> Hope to hear the end of the story /forum/images/smilies/smile.gif


Thank you. I'll try to update as soon as I can.


----------



## JHardy (Jun 22, 2015)

nicolewil233 said:


> Yes I agree this problem is pretty serious if he was willing to bring it up and try to let me help him despite the embarrassment I'm sure he felt. Although I did raise him to not keep problems hidden from me so I'm glad he's taking my advice.
> 
> I feel kind of silly for thinking penis size might be part of it. It just seemed that way to me because it was quite long and he had to squeeze his pee out by pulling on it.
> 
> I realize phone advice isn't worth jack really so Ive been looking into pediatric urologists like you've said. Unfortunately there's only a few and they're quite far so I might try to see a regular urologist instead first and get a second opinion from the pediatrician if problems persist.


Good luck! Let us know how things are going for him when you can!


----------



## nicolewil233 (May 24, 2019)

Apologies for the wait. After multiple visits to one urologist and another one to a different doctor for a second opinion we realized it was as bad as I had worried.

According to the first urologist my son developed a ‘urethral stricture’ which is basically a tight urethra. The doctor is unsure but he believes it was either caused or exacerbated by the onset of puberty and genital growth. The excessive length of his penis has only made it worse he said. He recommended waiting until my son is done growing and if the problem hadn’t resolved by then, surgery. The second urologist mostly agreed except he didn’t believe surgery would be the best idea until he’s more into adulthood.

Unfortunately both doctors agreed there’s not much we can do currently. It’s gotten slightly worse for my son since my last post but he’s gotten better at dealing with it. Drinking more water helps. Until then all we can really do is wait..


----------



## Patty Pagan (Feb 6, 2019)

So sorry your son is going thru this, hopefully it will be something he grows out of


----------



## JHardy (Jun 22, 2015)

nicolewil233 said:


> Apologies for the wait. After multiple visits to one urologist and another one to a different doctor for a second opinion we realized it was as bad as I had worried.
> 
> According to the first urologist my son developed a 'urethral stricture' which is basically a tight urethra. The doctor is unsure but he believes it was either caused or exacerbated by the onset of puberty and genital growth. The excessive length of his penis has only made it worse he said. He recommended waiting until my son is done growing and if the problem hadn't resolved by then, surgery. The second urologist mostly agreed except he didn't believe surgery would be the best idea until he's more into adulthood.
> 
> Unfortunately both doctors agreed there's not much we can do currently. It's gotten slightly worse for my son since my last post but he's gotten better at dealing with it. Drinking more water helps. Until then all we can really do is wait..


I'm so sorry to hear that that your son's issue hasn't improved at all since July. I'm surprised that his penis length had any impact on this issue. As I said above, I was certain it wasn't a factor. But the urologists have gone to medical school, and I haven't!

Did either urologist say anything about inserting a catheter or a urethral stent to help open up the stricture? I'm curious if that would be an option to help. Because waiting for your son to finish puberty could take a while since he's only 12.


----------



## nicolewil233 (May 24, 2019)

JHardy said:


> nicolewil233 said:
> 
> 
> > Apologies for the wait. After multiple visits to one urologist and another one to a different doctor for a second opinion we realized it was as bad as I had worried.
> ...


I was surprised as well but his length has gotten ridiculous. Longer distance to travel doesn't help get pee out apparently...

They did but the risk of infection would go up unless we were careful. However it's still and option. Unfortunately it's risky to take moves until he's done growing.


----------



## momhouse (Apr 16, 2020)

nicolewil233 said:


> I was surprised as well but his length has gotten ridiculous. Longer distance to travel doesn't help get pee out apparently...
> 
> They did but the risk of infection would go up unless we were careful. However it's still and option. Unfortunately it's risky to take moves until he's done growing.


Did this ever resolve itself? My nephew had Meatal stenosis. This did not become an issue until he started to hit puberty. I am sure the growth in that area just made it all worse. There was a surgery that was suggested to widen the opening. I guess the first thing I thought of was whether he was circumcised or not. My nephew was told his was caused by his circumcision and how there is scar tissue at the tip.


----------



## jsave (Mar 22, 2011)

I know this post outdated ? He be about 14 now his he gotten better gotten surgery ?


----------

